# S&W Model 29 .44 Magnum



## DirtyDon

Does anyone know the barrel length of Dirty Harry's magnum? I believe it is an 8" but, I need expert advice. Also anyone know price range on a used one? Thanks, Don


----------



## Baldy

It was 6" barrel if I remember right. Cost about $800 up for a nice one. Good luck in your serach for one.


----------



## Baldy

*Dirty Harrys S&W M/29*

:mrgreen: There were three guns used for the Dirty Harry Movies. They were all S&W Model 29s .44mags with a 61/2" barrel. Hope that helps you.:smt1099 :smt023 :smt1099


----------



## hberttmank

Baldy has it right. After looking for the right one for a long time, I got this last year.


----------



## Baldy

*That is a piece of art work.*

:smt023 Hberttmank that is one beauty for sure. You are a very lucky fellow to have such a nice one. Good luck with her.:smt023 :smt1099 :smt023


----------



## Baldy

*Here's a Model 29*

Here's what a brand new model 29 will run you.

New Search
Return to Search Results
Item # 150145 MSRP $1054.00
Mfg Smith & Wesson Quantity 34
Model Model 29 Caliber 44M
Type Revolver Finish Blue
Additional Specifications
Action:	Double Action
Stock:	Wood, Checkered, Square Butt
Capacity:	6
Safety:	Internal Lock
Sights:	Front: Red Ramp Rear: Black Adj White Outline
Barrel Length:	6.5"
Overall Length:	11.5"
Weight:	48 oz
Add'l Features 1:	Serrated Target Trigger, Target Hammer
Packaging:	Mahogany Presentation Case and Cleaning Kit:smt023


----------



## DirtyDon

Don't think the wife will let me spend that much but, maybe if i find a used one. Don


----------



## Baldy

If your interested I found a distributor who will sell me the 4" Mountain gun/.44mag for $679 at the next gun show. They list for about $850.

Model 29 Mountain Gun - 4"
Buy Now
The price is

Price: No price available. *

*Suggested Retail, Dealer Sets Actual Pricing





SKU: item_163604
Model: 29
Caliber: .44MAG/.44SP
Capacity: 6 Rounds
Barrel Length: 4"
Front Sight: Black Ramp
Rear Sight: Adjustable Black Blade
Grip: Custom Wood Grip with "Mountain" Lasering; Hogue® Monogrip
Frame: Large
Finish: Blue
Overall Length: 9 5/8"
Material: Carbon Steel Frame and Cylinder
Weight Empty: 39.3 oz.


----------



## Revolver

You mean something like this?
















I _was_ thinking of selling this specimen but I won't unless I get the new 4" Redhawk to replace it and even then its very iffy. They're plenty used ones around. If you plan on getting any real use out of it, you'll need to roll your own unless you want to spend the big money for the ammunition. .44 Special isn't any cheaper and in many cases may be even more expensive.

The 29-3's and later are more affordable. I found mine between $500-600. Its biggest flaw is the "cylinder ring" and the usual chamber-to-barrel gap. All the other bluing is pristine. Mine is 6" and came with the original grips. It's a very nice shooter with a smoother action than my other S&W's.

I live somewhat near Daytona. If you were closer, I'd be glad to let you try it as long as you provided the ammunition.


----------



## Queeqeg

I have an old Smith & Wesson model 29-2


----------



## Baldy

*My 29-10 Dirty Harry.*

:mrgreen: Me and my wife was at a gun show in Orlando and she bought this one for me. It's a S&W model 29-10 Classic the old Dirty Harry gun. I got all the trimmings with it too. :smt033 










:smt023 Had it to the range once with some factory ammo and this puppy has a real bark to it. I am glad that I got the dies to reload for it because the ammo is out of sight. :smt1099

Best Baldy.:smt1099


----------



## Queeqeg

I shot my .44 magnum today..talk about a hardcore handful :shock:


----------



## Baldy

Hey Queeqeg just remember to keep your mouth shut when you squeeze one off:mrgreen: . You'll crack all your teeth when your mouth slams shut on recoil.:smt106 They have a good jolt to them don't they. I like them though. Good luck with yours.:smt023 

Best,Baldy.:smt1099


----------



## Queeqeg

yeah I shot 20 rounds of .44 special cowboy action lead loads then I put 14 rounds of 180 grain Hornady Custom .44 magnums through it :smt023 it only has a little 4 inch barrel on it and wood stocks to boot :watching:


----------



## price

*44 mag 29-3*



hberttmank said:


> Baldy has it right. After looking for the right one for a long time, I got this last year.


i have a 44 mag model 29-3 6 inch, only 17 shots fired, good condition, looks dirty harry, make offers


----------



## price

i have a model 29-3 s and w. 44 mag. only 17 shots fired, good condion, 6 inch. looks like hbbertmanks, make offer


----------



## had3nuf

Dirty Don,
I believe they used 2 barrel lengths 6 1/2" & 8 3/8" in different scenes.


----------



## halfmoonclip

Baldy said:


> :mrgreen: There were three guns used for the Dirty Harry Movies. They were all S&W Model 29s .44mags with a 61/2" barrel. Hope that helps you.:smt1099 :smt023 :smt1099


Baldy, this is what I had always heard; it's the extra half-inch of barrel that makes it look so long. 
I've had a 629 and now the lugged barrel version; shot three deer with it; it drops a whitetail doe like she was struck with lightning. Even the lugged barrel version has a mean bounce. The lugged barrel guns are more pleasant to shoot than the old slim barrels or the Mountain Guns. We took to hunting with electronic muffs rather than have our ears ring for a week; they are loud in the woods.
For the OP, the reloads with H110 subjectively had a milder recoil than the classic 2400 loads, but achieved every bit as much muzzle velocity thru' the chrono.
Can't say it was ever a lot of fun to shoot except at 'stuff' like car bumpers and engine blocks; still laughing about Baldy's 'keep your mouth shut' line...that's funny, but it's not hard to imagine it happening.
Moon


----------



## stevenorlando

Anyone know the iteration number of the model 29 used in Dirty Harry? (29-X, what is the X?)

Steve


----------

